# [Review] Aquastream Ultimate - Pumpe



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

Aquastream Ultimate - Pumpe​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In diesem Thema möchte ich auf die Aquastream Ultimate Pumpe näher eingehen was ich seit Februar 2017 Jahres verbaut habe. Da manchmal auch in anderen Themen nach dieser Pumpe gefragt wird soll dieses Thema das ganze auch etwas erleichtern.

Funktionen:


Intelligente Pumpenregelung, die Vibrationen und Laufgeräusche reduziert
Hochauflösendes OLED Display und integrierte Tasten für eine direkte Bedienung auch ohne PC
Stufenlos einstellbarer 12 W Lüfterausgang für analoge 3-Pin Lüfter oder 4-Pin PWM Lüfter
Automatische Regelung des Lüfterausgangs und der Pumpendrehzahl mit individuell einstellbarem Reglerverhalten
aquasuite Software zum bequemen Einstellen, Auswerten und Visualisieren aller Sensordaten
Zwei Software-Sensoren zum direkten Einbinden von Temperaturwerten des Systems (optionale Funktion)
aquabus-Anschluss zum Verbinden mit Aqua Computer Geräten. Beim Anschluss an ein aquaero kann der Lüfter über das aquaero geregelt werden.
Anschluss für externen Temperatursensor
Virtueller Durchflusssensor (optionale Funktion)
Alarmausgang zum Schutz des PCs im Fehlerfall
Alarmsummer für eine akustische Alarmsignalisierung
USB 2.0 Anschluss
12 V Stromversorgung über SATA-Stecker
Firmwareupdate über USB
Die Aquastream ULTIMATE Pumpe ist eine weiterentwickelt der vorherigen Aquastream XT oder Ultra Pumpen. Gleichzeitig wurden viele neue Funktionen integriert, die den Betrieb der Wasserkühlung noch sicherer und die Aquastream ULTIMATE zur idealen Überwachungs- und Steuereinheit der Wasserkühlung macht. Die Pumpe basiert auf bewehrter Eheim-Technik welche Ursprünglich aus dem Aquariumbereich kommt. Neben der Steuerung des Pumpenmotors übernimmt die Elektronik die Steuerung von mehreren Lüftern mit zusammen max. 1 A Stromaufnahme. Dabei sind Anläufströme bis 1,5 A möglich.

Weitere Informationen:
Neu: aquastream ULTIMATE - Wasserkühlung - Aqua Computer Forum
Aqua Computer Homepage - aquastream ULTIMATE

Die Pumpe ist bei geringen Drehzahlen noch deutlich leiser und laufruhiger geworden.
In Richtung Maximalleistung ist die Pumpe recht ähnlich zur aquastream XT.

Auf dieser Seite wurde die Aquastream Ultimate zusammen mit anderen Pumpen verglichen und getestet: Test: Pumpen im Roundup - Messergebnisse

Empfohlenes Zubehör(Ein- und Auslauf): Aqua Computer Webshop - Adaptersatz fur 1046 und aquastream auf G1/4 ohne Anschlusse (nur Adapter) 41078

Der Aufbau der Pumpe sieht ungefähr so aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe war als ich sie das erste mal verbaut sehr leise so das aus meiner Sitzpostion die Pumpe mit niedriger Drehzahl nicht zu hören war. Erst wenn ich mit mit dem Kopf in der nähe der Pumpe befand konnte ich sie ganz leise brummen hören. Mittlerweile kann ich sie gar nicht mehr raus hören, noch nicht mal in einem Abstand von 5cm Entfernung. Das liegt daran das ich hierzu das Pumpenflügelrad gegen das modifizierte ausgetauscht habe und dieses hierzu keinerlei Spiel auf der Welle zulässt. Dadurch ist die Pumpe noch lauf ruhiger geworden. Anzumerken ist noch das die Pumpe mit der Zeit wenn alles an Luft raus ist noch leiser werden wird.
Link: Eheim-Mod Pumpenflügelrad 1046/1048

So sieht das originale Pumpenflügelrad aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so das modifizierte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit Teflonband kann im Falle das auf der Welle Spiel vorhanden ist auch der Zwischenraum ausgeglichen werden, sollte daher in diesem Sinn dasselbe wie mit dem Mod-Pumpenflügelrad ergeben. Denn optisch konnte ich bis auf die Aufnahme der Welle kein Unterschied ersehen. Original wurde vom Hersteller nur ein kleiner Gummischlauch auf die Welle gesetzt, um Spielraum zu minimieren. In meinem Fall war so dennoch ein klein wenig Spiel vorhanden. Mit dem Mod-Pumpenflügelrad was ich ausgetauscht habe ich gar kein Spiel mehr vorhanden. Teflonband musste ich so nicht verwenden. Dieser Gummischlauch, was Original schon mit darauf sitzt, habe ich dennoch drauf gelassen. Das Aufstecken des Pumpenflügelrads war zwar schwer, aber ich konnte es dennoch aufstecken bis es eingerastet ist.

Dies ist jetzt aber nur optionaler Tipp, denn die Pumpe ist auch mit dem original Pumpenflügelrad sehr leise.


*EDIT vom 01.03.2020:* Nach so längerer Zeit habe ich das Original Pumpenflügelrad samt neuer Magnetwelle verbaut und meine Pumpe ist immer noch genauso leise. Dieses Mod-Pumpenflügelrad war nach 3 Jahren auch nicht mehr grau, sondern rot. Anscheint, hat es auch an Farbe verloren. 
*EDIT vom 01.03.2020 - ENDE*

Mit meinem Loop der aus 1x420+1x240 Radiatoren + Mora + Filter und CPU+GPU besteht, erreiche ich ca. 65 l/h bei 3000 U/min und bei max. Drehzahl etwa 125 l/h. Hier noch ein Beispiel von mir als die Pumpe mit max. Drehzahl lief und dann auf minimaler Drehzahl umgestellt wurde. Anzumerken ist, dass sich der Durchfluss mit zunehmender Zeit und Temperaturen sich noch etwas weiter erhöhen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe läuft mittels Wechselspannung, so dass nicht per Spannung geregelt werden kann. Hierzu findet die Regelung mittels Display auf der Pumpe statt oder komfortabler und einfacher über die Aquasuite Software. Die Gleichspannung, was die Pumpe vom Netzteil bekommt, wird mittels intern verbauter Controller umgewandelt. Anfänglich als die Pumpe aus dem Aquarium Bereich als Eheim-Pumpe kam wurde noch ein Controller bezüglich der Wechselspannung benötigt, was mittlerweile intern mit integriert wurde. Die Pumpe hat so auch ihre Tauchfähigkeit verloren.

Die Pumpe besitzt ein interner Temperatursensor und ein virtueller Durchflusssensor. Der virtuelle Durchflusssensor sowie das Regelpaket sind nach Erstinbetriebnahme für 48 Stunden zum Testen freigeschaltet. Im Anschluss muss eine Freischaltung einmalig kostenpflichtig erfolgen.

Der virtuelle Durchflusssensor ist jedoch nicht so genau wie ein echter.
Daher ist ggf. die Überlegung Wert, sich dies zu sparen und direkt einen externen Durchflusssensor zu kaufen.

Hier mal ein paar Vergleichsbeispiele mit unterschiedlicher Pumpendrehzahlen:
Sollwert auf 40 l/h bezogen auf virtueller DFS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollwert auf 100 l/h bezogen auf virtueller DFS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Max. mögliche Pumpendrehzahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Durchfluss kann sich je nach Loop und verbauten Blöcke ändern!)

Auch wenn der virtuelle Durchflusssensor nicht den genauen Durchfluss wie ein echter Durchflusssensor zeigt, kann damit zumindest überhaupt ein Durchfluss ersehen werden. Der virtuelle Durchfluss wird bezogen auf die Pumpenleistung intern berechnet und so ausgegeben.

Die Pumpe sollte mit einem Shoggi Sandwisch entkoppelt werden, denn hierdurch werden Vibrationen aufs Gehäuse gemieden oder verringert.
Bin mit der Pumpe sehr zufrieden und bisher ist sie stehst sehr verlässlich gewesen, sodass ich mit ihr bisher noch keinerlei Probleme hatte. Die Pumpe finde ich jetzt auch schöner in diesem Rot als zuvor in Gelb. Natürlich ist die Pumpe nicht klein, aber in meinem Fall ist sie nicht sichtbar verbaut. Mir war zu der Zeit wichtig, mit der Pumpe meine Lüfter per Wassertemperatur regeln zu können, was bisher auch problemlos selbst mit 14 Lüfter der Fall war.

Bei 14 Lüfter verteilt auf drei Radiatoren hatte ich mich jedoch entschieden ein Splitter zwischen zusetzen, damit die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil bezogen werden kann. Obwohl das ganze über mehrere Monate so sehr gut lief habe ich letztens mich entschieden doch noch ein Aquaero 6 LT mit einzubauen, denn dieser kann im Nachhinein auch noch mit verbaut werden und so stehen dann noch mehr nützliche gute zusätzliche Funktionen zur Verfügung.

Mit dem AE6LT kann ich nun meine Lüfter jeweils auf den Radiatoren getrennt regeln und auch LEDs und sonstigen Schnickschnack mit betreiben. Wobei dies bei mir nur eine optionale Entscheidung war, alles noch besser getrennt regeln zu können. Gebraucht hätte ich den AE6 jedoch nicht.

Die Pumpe kann auch statt stehend auch liegend verbaut werden.
Hierzu muss nur der Schlitten der darunter liegt versetzt werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe ich konnte Euch die Pumpe etwas näher bringen.
Falls noch Fragen offen sind, beantworte ich diese sehr gerne. 

Da ich diese Pumpe mittlerweile seit fast 6 Monate verbaut habe, möchte ich in diesen Beitrag nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Einschätzung zu dieser Pumpe näher bringen.

Es soll daher kein Pro oder Kontra bezüglich andere gute Pumpen sein. In meinem Fall war die Größe der Pumpe kein Problem, da sie ehe nicht sichtbar verbaut ist.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder meines Systems aus dem Jahr 2017 als ich die Pumpe damals verbaut hatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

Hier ein paar Bilder aus der Aquasuite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

Inhalt gelöscht


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2017)

Sehr schönes Review und sehr ausführlich erklärt.
eine Frage hätte ich, du hast ja auch eine mo-ra und zusätzlich noch interne radis, würde es nicht reichen nur den mo-ra zu betreiben und trotzdem diese temps
zu erreichen? 
Habe nämlich auch einen gekauft aber noch nicht verbaut. Habe 2 interne 360er mit noctua f12 , die ultra Pumpe und Max Temp hatte ich Auf 35grad gesetzt. Unter vollast hatten die Lüfter so zw. 1000u/ und volle Drehzahl zu kämpfen. Mein Gehäuse ist ein in win303, was glaube ich dafür nicht ganz so optimal ist. Meine Idee war jetzt die internen Radis ganz zu verbannen und nur noch die externe mo-ra zu nutzen.
hälst du das für sinnvoll?
auch habe ich Wasserkühler für die spannungswndler und den Chipsatz für mein b350m mortar Arctic bestellt, da mir die temps gefühlt auch zu hoch waren bzw. Speziell die mb Temp von 40grad. Ja ich weis das ist meckern auf hohem Niveau. Achso die 6 noctua Lüfter hatte ich vorher mit dem splitty9 hinten an den lüfterausgang der Pumpe gehangen, die temps der Elektronik gingen da gerne schonmal auf 70grad hoch bei niedriger Drehzahl, hinterher bei erhöhter/Voller ging die etwas runter. Könnte an der Belastung gelegen haben oder?


----------



## SpatteL (8. August 2017)

Auch wenn deine Fragen überhaupt nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben und daher eher in einen extra Thread oder in den Quatsch-Thread gehört, hier eine kurze Antwort von mir:
Wenn du die internen raus nimmst, hast du mit dem MoRa "nur" 360mm mehr.
Würde die drin lassen und die Lüfter einfach langsam mit laufen lassen.

Die Ultra Version der Pumpe kann auch nur 5W steuern, daher die hohen Temperaturen der Elektronik.


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2017)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Auch wenn deine Fragen überhaupt nix mit dem Thema zu tun haben und daher eher in einen extra Thread oder in den Quatsch-Thread gehört, hier eine kurze Antwort von mir:
> Wenn du die internen raus nimmst, hast du mit dem MoRa "nur" 360mm mehr.
> Würde die drin lassen und die Lüfter einfach langsam mit laufen lassen.
> 
> Die Ultra Version der Pumpe kann auch nur 5W steuern, daher die hohen Temperaturen der Elektronik.


Naja Garnichts mim Thema zu tun stimmt ja nicht ganz. Der mo-ra hat nur einen weiteren 360er radi das war mir klar, aber entscheidend ist doch das alles extern ist oder macht das nicht so den Unterschied? Im Gehäuse der untere radi saugt kalte Luft an das ist ja optimal, aber der oben die warme von innen das halte ich nicht für so optimal. Daher wollte ich wissen ob der mo-ra only da nicht reichen sollte? Ich denke @iicarus kennt darauf die Antwort weil er ja diese konfigs ausprobiert hat.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Review und sehr ausführlich erklärt.
> eine Frage hätte ich, du hast ja auch eine mo-ra und zusätzlich noch interne radis, würde es nicht reichen nur den mo-ra zu betreiben und trotzdem diese temps
> zu erreichen?


Die gleichen Temperaturen nicht, aber würde auch noch vollkommen ausreichen, da ich dann etwa 8°C höher mit der Wassertemperatur kommen würde. Meine Lüfter müssen aber mit meiner Kostenrelation nicht über 550 U/min laufen und das ist mir wichtig um ein System zu haben der selbst unter Last lautlos ist. Zudem war der Mora nicht von Anfang da, daher befinden sich auch zwei interne Radiator mit verbaut. Habe sie daher nachdem der Mora dazu kam einfach verbaut gelassen.


----------



## SpatteL (8. August 2017)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Naja Garnichts mim Thema zu tun stimmt ja nicht ganz.


Es ist ein Review zur aquastream Ultimate und fragst ob du deine Radis ausbauen sollst, wenn du einen MoRa einbindest, was hat das denn mit einander zu tun?
Nur weil der TE auch ein MoRa hat!?


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

Habe mein Mora auch erst im nachhinein verbaut und dann habe ich natürlich nichts ausgebaut, wieso auch.


----------



## chaotium (8. August 2017)

Die Ultimate kann den Aquaero nicht ersetzen!
Viele denken das aber.


----------



## SpatteL (8. August 2017)

Und wenn man schon ein aquaero hat bzw. es fest eingeplant ist, braucht man mMn nicht über den Kauf dieser Pumpe nachdenken.
Würde da keinen Vorteil sehen.


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2017)

chaotium schrieb:


> Die Ultimate kann den Aquaero nicht ersetzen!
> Viele denken das aber.


Behauptet auch keiner, aber reicht trotzdem aus wenn nur ein Lüfterausgang ausreicht und nach Wassertemperatur geregelt werden soll. Habe ja im nachhinein auch noch ein Aquaero 6 LT gekauft, aber auch erst als ich wieder 100 Euro flüssig hatte. Der Kauf hatte aber bei mir eher was mit Luxus zu tun am ende doch noch ein Aquaero mit nutzen zu können. Denn mein System ist ausreichend gekühlt worden. 

Natürlich konnte ich dann die Lüfter je Radiator gesplittet separat mit den 4 Ports am Aquaero regeln lassen und nicht mehr wie zuvor alle 14 Lüfter mit der selben Lüfterkurve.


----------



## drstoecker (8. August 2017)

Danke @iicarus für deine Einschätzung und Tipps mehr wollte ich ja nicht, Danke auch an @spattel , denke das der ein oder andere hier nützliche Infos erhält die das Thema/Review nicht betreffen.


----------



## Shutterfly (8. August 2017)

Das das modifizierte Flügelrad wirklich immer einen hörbaren Effekt hat, möchte ich bezweifeln bis ich eine saubere Messung sehe  Mit Ohren irgendwas subjektiv hören ist dann doch etwas ungenau. Vor allem wenn man sich das Flügelrad käuflich ergibt, einbaut und gewisse Erwartungen daran hat. Stichwort: Selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung.

Solch eine Datenerhebung ist einfach nicht objektiv und muss daher per se angezweifelt werden.

Fakt ist, dass dieses Flügelrad eigentlich seinen Ursprung von der Original Eheim hat und inzwischen schon über 15 Jahre alt ist. Der Problem bei Eheim war, dass das Original-Flügelrad zu viel Spiel hatte und es somit zu einem Klackern kam.

Vibrationen werden durch zu viel Spiel am Flügelrad nicht erzeugt, da das Flügelrad auf der Achse sitzt, welche sich dreht. Der drehende Motor der Achse erzeugt die Vibration, daran kann auch ein Flügelrad nur bedingt etwas ändern. Immerhin ist das Flügelrad nicht der Ursprung der Vibration.

Das soll nicht heißen, dass es bei dir nicht aus irgendwelchen Gründen so gewesen sein könnte. Auch schmälert es nicht die Arbeit, welche du in diesen Artikel gestellt hast (Anerkennung dafür). Nichtsdestotrotz bezweifel ich wirklich die beschriebene Wirkung, welche hier zwischen Flügelrad und Vibration beschrieben werden.


----------



## IICARUS (9. August 2017)

Das mit dem Teflonband ist nichts neues und auch nicht von mir, wird zum Beispiel auch hier beschrieben: Eheim Mod 1 und 2
Innerhalb eines Forums wurde auch mal davon berichtet. Mir ist aber jetzt nicht bekannt wo ich es gelesen habe.



			
				Shutterfly schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, dass dieses Flügelrad eigentlich seinen Ursprung von der Original Eheim hat und inzwischen schon über 15 Jahre alt ist. Der Problem bei Eheim war, dass das Original-Flügelrad zu viel Spiel hatte und es somit zu einem Klackern kam.


Richtig und hier solltest du dir mal die Aufnahme der Magnetachse mit den zwei Bilder die ich eingestellt habe vergleichen. Denn die Aufnahme ist bei der modifizierten pass genauer. Die alte konnte ich ohne widerstand einfach abnehmen, die modifizierte musste ich schon mit etwas Kraftaufwand drauf schieben. Bei der Modifizierten müssen die zwei Nasen in das Stern eingeschoben werden was genau passt. Bei der ehemaligen sind nur zwei Nasen vorhanden was etwas spiel bei mir hatte. Vor dem Umbauen hatte ich merklich spiel, nach dem Umbau gar keines mehr.



			
				Shutterfly schrieb:
			
		

> Das das modifizierte Flügelrad wirklich immer einen hörbaren Effekt hat, möchte ich bezweifeln bis ich eine saubere Messung sehe


Mit einer anderen Messung kann ich dir als privat Person nicht dienen. Kann nur von dem Berichte wie es bei mir ist und läuft. Natürlich kannst du meine Aussage anzweifeln, da kann ich dann auch nichts dran ändern.

Natürlich kann hier niemand irgendwas garantieren, denn das was bei dem einem läuft muss beim nächsten nicht gleich laufen. Es geht hier bei etwa 6 Euro auch nicht um ein Vermögen. Wobei es von mir nur eine optionale Empfehlung war, denn die Pumpe ist auch so schon sehr leise.
Bei mir hat es geholfen und mehr kann ich dazu nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Sverre (9. August 2017)

Das kann ich nur aus meiner Aquaristik bestätigen.

EHEIM universal 300

Wobei ich schon lange nicht mehr das "güne Flügelrad" gesehn habe. 
Vibrationen treten eher auf wenn der Schlauch nach dem Auslass abgeknickt ist und der Motor gegen last anarbeitet.
Ob 90 Gradwinkel und Co. auch dazu beitragen müsst man mal sehn.

Nachtrag:
Hab eine meiner Aquaristik Pumpen mal zerlegt....
1.Kein Spiel im Flügelrad
2. ist so innen augebaut wie das modifizierte Flügelrad.

Kein plan was und warum da im WAKÜ Bereich verkauft wird.


----------



## IICARUS (9. August 2017)

Das Bild mit dem grünen Flügelrad ist von mir, ist auch was ich bei mir ausgebaut habe.
Beim modifiziertem musste ich das Bild vom Shop nutzen, da meines verbaut ist.

Verbaut habe ich bei mir direkt an der Pumpe am Ein- und Auslass 90 Grad Winkel-Adapter.
Läuft bei mir tadellos. 

EDIT:



Sverre schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Hab eine meiner Aquaristik Pumpen mal zerlegt....
> 1.Kein Spiel im Flügelrad
> 2. ist so innen augebaut wie das modifizierte Flügelrad.
> ...


Das verstehe ich auch nicht, angeblich soll es umgeändert sein.

Bei mir war das grüne drauf und ein kleiner Gummischlauch um Spiel zu minimieren.
Im Grunde wurde hier versucht das gleiche wie mit dem Teflonband zu erreichen.

Ein wenig Spiel war bei mir zu 100% vorher vorhanden. Meine Pumpe ist wie bereits geschrieben selbst direkt davor mit 3000 U/min lautlos.
Zuvor war sie auch nicht laut, aber in unmittelbarer nähe schon leise raus zu hören. Kann es auch mit der Hand fühlen das sie nun lauf ruhiger ist.


----------



## Tekkla (9. August 2017)

Hättest du das nicht schon vor einem Monat so schön zusammentragen können? Es hätte mir sehr viel Recherche und Fragerei erspart. 

Ist nur Spaß! Danke für die Mühe. 



SpatteL schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon ein aquaero hat bzw. es fest eingeplant ist, braucht man mMn nicht über den Kauf dieser Pumpe nachdenken.
> Würde da keinen Vorteil sehen.


 Jo, stimmt schon. Ich hatte auch zuerst die AE Steuerung und habe mir trotzdem die AS Ultimate danach gekauft. Weniger, um das Ganze zu optimieren, als aus reinem Bock auf Technik und dem Zusammenspiel. 

Ich habe zudem im letzten Monat gelernt, dass Kühlkonzepte auf Wasserbasis zu einem Großteil auch Idealismus und Vernarrtheit in Technik beinhalten, was dazu führt, dass man so manche für andere scheinbar unsinnige Ausgabe tätigt. Und selbst wenn man es nach eigenem Plan auf "optimal" auslegt und nach emsiger Recherche meint alles zusammen zu haben, fällt einem morgen ein, dass man ja da und dort noch was anderes, vermeintlich besseres machen kann/muss.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Meine Pumpe ist wie bereits geschrieben selbst direkt davor mit 3000 U/min lautlos.


 Erst ab ~3.800 RPM kann ich die Pumpe vom leisten Surren der Festplatte unterscheiden. Davor ist sie auch auch ohne Mod nicht individuell wahrnehmbar. Und das sagt einer, dem vor kurzen von einem Ohrenarzt bescheinigt wurde, dass er das Gehör eines Kleinkindes habe.


----------



## IICARUS (9. August 2017)

Das stimmt, wobei ich in diesem Drehzahl Bereich nie komme, da ich entweder fest 3000 U/min nutze oder max. Drehzahl zum befüllen und entlüften.
Wobei ich diese 3000 U/min nur bis 30 Grad Wassertemperatur regeln lasse, denn damit habe ich etwa 65 l/h und ab dieser Temperatur lasse ich meine Pumpe aber Temperatur gesteuert noch weiter bis 3200-3300 U/min weiter hoch drehen, denn dann komme ich noch bis etwa 75-85 l/h unter Last weiter hoch.

Mir ist klar das mehr Durchfluss nicht viel bringt, aber wenn die Pumpe schon solche Funktionen als Spielerei mit bringt... wieso sollte man sie dann nicht nutzen... 
Solange ich meine Pumpe nicht raus hören kann ist es mir egal mit welcher Drehzahl sie läuft. 

Ich habe auch meine Wasserkühlung innerhalb der ersten Tagen, Wochen und Monate immer wieder etwas umgebaut oder noch hinzugefügt.
Komplett fertig war ich daher auch erst nach etwa 3 Monate, wobei eine Kleinigkeit gibt immer weiterhin hin und wieder.


----------



## Tekkla (10. August 2017)

Hmm. Die 65 l/h bekomme ich nicht hin. Mit 2x280 slim, dem gleichen Mo-Ra 360, CPU wie GPU Block komme ich bei 3.000 RPM laut Durchflusssensor auf 35 l/h. Die 65 bekomme ich nur mit 4.800 RPM. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich 8x 90° Anschlüsse im Loop verwende.  Von der Temperatur macht es jedenfalls keinen Unterschied ob nun 35 oder 65 Liter pro Stunde.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2017)

Hast du einen externen DFS dran oder nutzt du den Virtuellen der Pumpe? Habe 4x 90° + 2x 45° Winkel verbaut.
Bei mir sind knapp 4800 U/min volle Drehzahl und damit erreiche ich etwa 123 l/h.

Ist in meinem Fall auch ein externer DFS.
Den virtuellen nutze ich nicht.


----------



## Tekkla (10. August 2017)

Hab nen externen.  Durchflusssensor high flow G1/4 für aquaero, aquastream XT ultra und poweradjust

Der hängt direkt hinter dem Pumpenausgang bevor es raus zum Mora geht.


----------



## IICARUS (10. August 2017)

Habe den selben verbaut.


----------



## Tekkla (11. August 2017)

Habe jetzt einen ganzen Satz an 45° Adaptern geordert. Wenn die da sind, dann werde ich die 90° Winkel weites gehend rauswerfen, und auch den DFS kann ich dann anders als jetzt positionieren. Mal sehen, ob es daran liegt.

Das wird jetzt so langsam OT hier.


----------



## blu-skye (11. August 2017)

ich habe trotzdem die Diskussion mitverfolgt und habe ich mich letztens durch eine Sache inspirieren lassen:
für den besseren Durchfluss werde ich demnächst ebenso die 90 Grad gegen 30 und 45 Grad Winkeladapter wechseln 
Danke dafür


----------



## DARPA (11. August 2017)

Ich hab in meinem Loop sogar 11x 90° und 2x 45° ^^ Dazu nen MO-RA 420, einen internen 420 Radi, 2 Schnellkupplungen.

Die D5 schafft dabei auf Vollgas 150 l/h. Eingestellt hab ich den Flow auf 50 l/h, das sind genau 2.200 rpm - knapp über Stufe 1 von 5 (klar Drehzahlen sind bei verschiedenen Typen nicht ganz vergleichbar).
Und ich dachte immer, die Aquastream hätte sogar mehr Dampf?


----------



## IICARUS (11. August 2017)

Nein mehr Dampf hat sich nicht, eine D5 hat mehr Leistung.
Im diesem Sinn war die Aussage mit dem Aquaero nicht verkehrt, denn ist dieses von Anfang an geplant würde ich auch eher zur D5 greifen.
Kleiner, sieht Optisch besser aus und hat auch sehr gute Leistung.

Auf Bezug der AS reicht in meinem Fall meine Leistung, denn 65 l/h mit minimaler Drehzahl sind in meinem Fall sehr gut.
Die 150 Liter hatte ich auch mit der AS, aber als ich den Mora und die Grafikkarte noch nicht mit eingebunden hatte.
Jetzt sind es wie bereits schon eingestellt an die 122-125 l/h.


----------



## Tekkla (11. August 2017)

Diese Diskussion führt zu nichts, denn ob ich nun 30 oder 60  l/h habe, es ändert an meinen Temperaturen rein gar nichts. Also was soll es mir bringen, wenn ich das Wasser mit noch mehr Druck durchs System jage?


----------



## IICARUS (12. August 2017)

Darum geht es auch gar nicht.
Solange es an den Temperaturen nichts ausmacht ist es ehe wie du richtig sagst egal.


----------



## Tekkla (12. August 2017)

Habe am Mo-Ra Ein- und Auslass getauscht (Einlass ist jetzt unten) und die beiden 90° Anschlüsse nun gegen 45° Anschlüsse getauscht, was in der Summe ein erstaunliches Mehr von 5 l/h bei 3.000 RPM und 12 l/h bei max RPM gebracht hat.


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2017)

Das eigentliche Problem war Schmodder im CPU Block. Nu ist der Durchfluss nahezu identisch zu deinem @IICARUS.


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2017)

Super, freue mich das du den Grund gefunden hast, denn zwar kann es von System zu System Unterschiede geben aber deines was schon auffällig niedrig.
Bei mir ist halt noch alles seit 6 Monate neu verbaut und würde ich da eine Verschlechterung feststellen dann würde ich auch in dieser Richtung suchen.

Meinen CPU Kühler habe ich gebraucht gekauft gehabt, daher hatte ich ihn damals auch auf um zu sehen ob der sauber ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2017)

Habe jetzt einen Filter von AC geordert.


----------



## razzor1984 (15. August 2017)

TheTekkster schrieb:


> Habe jetzt einen Filter von AC geordert.


Den Gleichen hatte ich jahre in betrieb, wenn es feine ablagerungen sind dann hilft dir auch dieser Filter von Ac nicht. Der Kostet dir nur ~ 20 - 25L/h(DF), hab ihn aus meinem Loop genommen weils enfach nix bringt. Da putze ich die Wakue halt alle drei jahre mal ordenlich !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind knappe 4 Jahre ohne gründliche Reinigung der Wakue (alle 2 jahre Wassertausch )
Die Weichmacher // Inovatek Ablagerungen sind so grob das Sie sich in der CPU "Fangen" und erst gar nicht in den Filter kommen.
PS: den filter hatte ich nach der Pumpe und vor dem CPU block


----------



## IICARUS (15. August 2017)

Habe auch einen Filter von ALC verbaut, aber wie @razzor1984 schreibt denke ich auch das der nicht viel bringt.
Ein wenig fängt sich der Weichmacher aber trotzdem dort etwas rein.

CPU-Kühler habe ich aber seitdem der verbaut wurde noch nicht aufgemacht, daher ist mir nicht bekannt wie der nach 6 Monate aussieht.
Da meine Temperaturen noch gut sind habe ich auch vorerst nicht vor was daran zu reinigen.


----------



## Tekkla (15. August 2017)

Bei mir wird das - trotz einer vorherigen Reinigung - eine Kombination aus Resten der Fertigung in den Komponenten und ein paar sich immer lösenden Weichmachern gewesen sein. So sah es jedenfalls aus. Glibberiger grauer Schmodder. 

Das mit dem Filter lasse ich mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen. Zur Not schicke ich den wieder zurück. Oder ich teste ihn und verkaufe ihn bei Nichtgefallen einfach günstiger weiter. 

Das Weichmacherproblem werde ich mit Norprene Schläuchen hoffentlich gänzlich lösen. Wobei ich nach allem Gelesenen zum aktuell verwendeten MUC nicht glaube, dass ein Wechsel auf diese neuen Schläuche wirklich Not tut. Für mich ist das aber Anlass genug weiter zu "spielen" und weiter meine Erfahrungen mit den verschiedensten Elementen zu sammeln.


----------



## blu-skye (17. August 2017)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Der Kostet dir nur ~ 20 - 25L/h(DF), hab ihn aus meinem Loop genommen weils enfach nix bringt.)



Der Filter kostet gleich 20 L/h ?
Bei welchen Größenordnung denn:  zB 120 -> 100 oder 70 -> 50 ?


----------



## razzor1984 (17. August 2017)

blu-skye schrieb:


> Der Filter kostet gleich 20 L/h ?
> Bei welchen Größenordnung denn:  zB 120 -> 100 oder 70 -> 50 ?



Ich kann dir nur mit meinem loop als Testfeld dienen, nach dem ich den Glibber damals aus dem Cpukühler entfernt habe, war der Filter noch im Kreislauf (die wakue war noch nicht zu 100% entlüftet aber nahe drann)
Damals waren es bei 86 hz - knappe ~ 70l/h
Hab ihn dann rausgeschmissen und hatte dann knappe 93l/h - muss aber auch hier sagen dass der Filter einen 90grad winkel hatte der dann fehlte. Wie viel DF ein 90 grad winkel bringt buhh - müsste man messen


----------



## blu-skye (17. August 2017)

Okay, danke für die ausführliche Antwort.
Ich werde wohl am besten meinen Filter ohne Winkel verbauen.

Wenn man sich die Bauweise des AC Filters anschaut, dann ist er selbst schon, wie ein 180 Grad Winkel anzusehen ...
Jetzt wird mir schon einiges klar.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2017)

Habe eine komplett neue Norprene Verschlauchung und dazu jetzt auch den Filter und wieder den 140er Radi vorm Hecklüfter im Loop. Bei 3.000 RPM der Pumpe habe ich jetzt 48 l/h. Davor waren es 55. Der Eingang der Filters ist bei mir ein 90° Winkel.


----------



## blu-skye (18. August 2017)

Das sind ca 12 Prozent weniger Durchfluss: ganz schön viel, wie ich finde, für nur ein Bauteil.
Gut: vielleicht ohne den 90er Winkel wären es am Ende 50 L/h.

Vielleicht macht der Einsatz solches Filters Sinn in den ersten Wochen nachdem man ein System zusammen gebaut hat. Dann werden eventuell grobe Teile gefiltert (die kleinen nisten sich sowieso da, wo man sie nicht sieht  ). Irgendwann später ist das meiste denn schon ausgefiltert.


----------



## Tekkla (18. August 2017)

Prozentwerte sind immer so eine Sache. Was sind schon 5%, wenn man fast 70% mehr als notwendig hat? Und dann ist das auch nur auf der langsamsten Einstellung der Pumpe. Aber den Gedanken mit später wieder rausnehmen hatte ich auch. Mal gucken.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Juni 2018)

Hier mal ein kleiner Update zu meiner WaKü, mein System ist nun über ein Jahr verbaut und ich habe daran noch nichts verändert oder machen müssen.
Läuft immer noch 1A.

Es hat sich weder was an den Temperaturen verändert und auch nichts am Durchfluss.
Läuft noch alles wie am ersten Tag.

Hatte ja wegen meinem Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch was ich verbaut hatte bedenken, da es ja auch etwas Weichmacher enthält.
Schläuche sehen nach über einem Jahr auch noch sehr gut aus. Hatte letztens an der Grafikkarte nur eine kleine Änderung und habe daher nur ein kurzes Stück Schlauch durch ein neues ersetzt und auch wenn der alte noch sehr gut da steht und aussieht, konnte ich dennoch sehen das der neue sehr klar war und der alte schon etwas getrübt. Hätte ich aber kein neuen Schlauch ersetzt wäre mir dies gar nicht aufgefallen.

Pumpe läuft bei mir nun seit Februar 2017.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder habe ich Gestern bezüglich eines anderen Themas neu gemacht.
Meine Wasserkuehlung "IICARUS"  - Modulare Wasserkuehlungen - Aqua-Moddingpage.de


----------



## chaotium (24. Juni 2018)

Ich habe letztes Jahr meiner Ultra ein neue Ultimate Elektronik verpasst. Die Pumpe an sich läuft schon seit ca 3 Jahren.
Wenn ich immer die Kritik sehe oder lese, dann ist diese eigentlich falsch. Die anderen haben mehr Probleme. ^^
Wobei man sagen muss es ist schon ein fettes Baby XD


----------



## IICARUS (1. März 2020)

Nach so längerer Zeit habe ich das original Pumpenflügelrad samt neuer Magnetwelle verbaut und meine Pumpe ist immer noch genau so leise. Dieser Mod-Pumpenflügelrad war nach 3 Jahren auch nicht mehr grau sondern rot.

Anscheint hat es auch an Farbe verloren.

Hierzu habe ich dieses Ersatzteil eingebaut und die Pumpe so etwas überholt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aqua Computer Webshop -  aquastream XT / ULTIMATE Pumpenrad incl. Achse 41065

Die Dichtung dazu habe ich auch mit ausgetauscht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aqua Computer Webshop -  Dichtung 36 x 2 mm fuer Pumpendeckel 1046 und aquastream 94014

Die Gummipuffer raus zu bekommen war besonders im Motorgehäuse etwas fummilig, da es dort extrem tief drin steckt und nicht gut erreicht werden kann. Am ende habe ich es mit reinstecken eines Inbusschlüssel und zur Seite dabei raus drücken raus bekommen. Denn die neue Welle ist komplett und muss im Grund nur eingesteckt werden.

Grund dazu war zum einem ein leichtes Dröhnen was ich hatte, was eher nach Verschleiß der Keramikachse oder der Magnetspulenwelle sich anhörte. Wobei es nicht zwingend ein Verschleiß sein musste, denn die ausgebaute Welle sah so auch noch ganz in Ordnung aus und so kann es auch sein das was die Pumpe oder einer meiner Hardtube berühre und Geräusche verursachte. Hatte früher auch ständig beim befüllen Probleme bis der Loop ins laufen kam.

*[EDIT vom 05.03.2020] *
Das Dröhnen kam nicht von der Pumpe, siehe dazu Beitrag 48.
*[EDIT-Ende]*

Mit meinem neuen Umbau vor ein paar Tagen habe ich daher um vorzusorgen mal das Teil ausgetauscht und das original Pumpenflügelrad was auch bereits mit dabei war drauf gelassen. Pumpe läuft wieder sehr gut und hat auch direkt nach dem einschalten gefördert.

Aber diesmal hatte es die Pumpe einfacher, da beim befüllen übers AGB vor dem einschalten der Pumpe das Kühlwasser viel mehr Komponente und Rohre erreichen konnte. Mit dem altem Aufbau musste direkt nach der Pumpe ein Rohr senkrecht 45cm nach oben überwunden werden, was auch nicht ganz so ohne war.

Damals als ich dieses Mod-Pumpenflügelrad einbaute muss ich Luft im Loop gehabt haben weshalb ich leichte Geräusche hatte.

Meine Pumpe habe ich sogar jetzt mit diesem Umbau nur auf die zwei Gummimatten des Shoggy Sandwich gesetzt, da der Schwamm von der höher nicht mehr passte. Die Pumpe ist mit 3000 U/min was minimal möglich ist trotzdem noch nicht aus dem Gehäuse zu hören und ich habe sogar zwischen AGB und Pumpe Hardtube verbaut um mit dem Platz unter der Zwischendecke besser aus zukommen. Der Auslass zur Grafikkarte hin ist aber in einem kurzem Bereich mit Schlauch umgesetzt worden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nachfolgende Video ist ein Kurztest nach dem Umbau und hier wird der Rechner eingeschaltet und so ist ein Piepton vom Einschalten des Rechner kurz zu hören. Es ist daher der original Ton meines Rechers zu hören... oder auch nicht, weil er so leise ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2020)

Es gibt auch Flügelräder, die direkt rot gefertigt werden (für die 1046 bzw. 300 kenne ich sie aber eher von Innovatek). Das ist in diesem Fall wahrscheinlicher als eine vollständige Farbänderung eines grau durchgefärbten Rades.


----------



## IICARUS (2. März 2020)

Ja das Teil war vor 3 Jahren wie auf den Produktbilder zu sehen grau und war jetzt nachdem ich die Welle austauschte rot. 
Eheim-Mod Pumpenfluegelrad 1046/1048


----------



## IICARUS (5. März 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Grund dazu war zum einem ein leichtes Dröhnen was ich hatte, was eher nach Verschleiß der Keramikachse oder der Magnetspulenwelle sich anhörte. Wobei es nicht zwingend ein Verschleiß sein musste, denn die ausgebaute Welle sah so auch noch ganz in Ordnung aus


Im übrigem war letztens meine Pumpe nicht defekt, das Dröhnen hatte ich heute Abend erneut und da ich die letzten zwei Tagen was an den Kabeln wegen der neuen HDD um dessen SATA Kabel verlegen zu können in der nähe des Durchflusssensor dran war bin ich diese mal nachgegangen und anscheint hat was den Durchflusssensor oder Hardtube berührt was dieses leise Dröhnen verursachte. Das ganze war auch vom Durchfluss selbst abhängig, denn mit 2-3 l/h mehr war es weg. Hätte also die Teile in der Pumpe nicht austauschen müssen, aber das austauschen war natürlich besser um die Ursache weiter auf dem Grund gehen zu können und der Pumpe hat es auch nicht geschadet.

EDIT:

Habe heute mal die Kabeln überarbeitet und etwas anderes gelegt und hierbei musste ich ein wenig die Pumpe und den Durchflusssensor und deren Röhren was bewegen und als ich fertig war und die Pumpe auf volle Drehzahl setzt kam wieder einiges an Luft raus. Kann daher auch daran gelegen haben das Luft sich noch in der Pumpe befunden hat.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2020)

Also nach 3 1/2 Jahre läuft die Pumpe immer noch TOP und da sie nicht sichtbar verbaut ist bin ich voll mit der Pumpe zufrieden.


----------



## maexi (22. September 2020)

zu Deinem Review, hast Dir viel Mühe gemacht, finde ich persönlich gut und nu "aber". Ich hatte die Pumpe auch mal aber noch die Alte erste in gelb. Die wurde schnell gewechselt, weil die Leistung nicht passte, gut ich weiß die ist schon lange überholt aber eine schlechte Erinnerung kann man nicht so einfach ausblenden, deshalb die  DDC und dann D5 in den verschiedensten Formen, woran ich auch hängen geblieben bin.
Wenn ich darf will ich noch kurz die Radis erwähnen,  ich habe auch zwei zusätzliche 420er zum Mora innen verbaut, das macht nix, ganz im Gegenteil, konnte ich dadurch doch meine Leitungen besser verlegen.


----------



## IICARUS (22. September 2020)

Habe die Ultimate, die hat eine andere Elektronik verbaut.
Die Radiatoren helfen mir auch falls ich das ganze mal ohne den Mora betreiben muss.


----------



## RamonSalomon (1. November 2020)

Merci llCARUS für Review,
kann das ganze nur bestätigen,  meine Ultra ist nun ca 10 Jahre alt und schnurrt immer noch wie am ersten tag und 
Dank dir hab ich mir jetzt den ULTIMA Deckel besorgt um noch etwas mehr raus zu hohlen, mal schauen wie weit ich komme


----------

